

See coercion in JavaScript - lorenzosnap
http://www.yolpo.com/embed.html?gist=344311f27fd88a9c2be8

======
z3t4
All Done - 550 statements, 666 lines, 0 errors.

Are there any JS implementations where this test fails!?

